# Sampleou?



## Marcio_Osorio

"Garotas são ensinadas a se calar, diz autora que Beyoncé sampleou"

Essa eu vi na página do uol! Estão apelando demais para o inglês!

Existe uma palavra "mais" portuguesa para o termo sublinhado? Se não isso, como poderíamos re(e)screver a parte "Beyoncé sampleou"?

Agradeço-lhes o(s) esclarecimento(s).


----------



## pfaa09

O verbo "plagiar" talvez se encaixe aqui.
E o verbo "samplear" existe --> Samplear


----------



## machadinho

Se o objeto "autora" tiver de ser mantido,  "copiar". Se não, perífrases e paráfrases. Algo na linha de "fazer colagem" talvez.

Samplear não é plagiar porque não há intenção de enganar.

KILL ME.


----------



## Nino83

O _sampling_ é muito similar à amostra (estatística), porque você toma uma parte, porção, um pedaço de música (pode ser uma estrofe, verso, um compasso) e o utilize mais vezes. É por isso que usamos a mesma palavra (_campione, échantillon, sample_) quer em música quer em estatística, mas vejo que em português e em espanhol vocês usam a palavra inglês, em vez de _amostra, amostrar_._ 

_


----------



## machadinho

Mas e o verbo, Nino? O substantivo, sim, mas e o verbo? Uma saída seria "tirar exemplos de", para explorar a mesma raiz de _sample_.


----------



## Nino83

Em inglês é _sample, sampling, to sample_, em italiano é _campione, campionamento, campionare_, em francês é _échantillon, échantillonnage, échantillonner_.  
Em português: _amostrar_? (Porque não?)


----------



## machadinho

Porque a autora que Beyoncé amostrou fica estranho. Soa mostrou num registro popular, rústico.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, eu não sei onde este pessoal da música, moda, etc. vai parar com esta macaquice de usar palavras estrangeiras , ainda que abrasileiradas, 
quando perfeitamente as temos na língua....


----------



## Guigo

Na área fonográfica, onde muitas técnicas foram criadas nos EUA (mas não exclusivamente), é comum o uso de palavras e expressões do inglês norte-americano. Ex.: mixar, mixagem, LP ou elepê, CD, _playback_, etc.

Para mim, *samplear *é mais uma aquisição que se adapta à língua (eu sampleio, tu sampleias, ele sampleia...). Lembrando que, na etimologia, o inglês _sample_ é de origem latina (_exemplum > essample > sample_).


----------



## Vanda

Eu não me importo quando novas tecnologias exigem palavras readaptadas, mas acho uma bobabem quando maquiam uma palavra para parecerem 'modernos, chiques', sei lá, mas que só me passa a ideia de ignorância da própria língua. Estou tentando me lembrar de uma que vi escrita noutro dia, que me custou acreditar, tão forçada era... daqui a pouquinho me lembro.


----------



## pfaa09

Concordo plenamente consigo, Vanda. A notícia mais falada de hoje aqui em Portugal foi sobre o primeiro transplante de coração artificial efectuado.
O médico cirurgião responsável pelo transplante falou na televisão sobre o processo, e no final da entrevista disse: "So far, so goog". Disse-o assim, naturalmente.
Eu fiquei a pensar... mas por que raio foi o senhor médico usar aquela expressão inglesa?
O que quero dizer, no fundo, é reforçar a opinião da Vanda, dizendo que as pessoas acham que usando estes termos se tornam mais modernas, ou algo assim... enfim.


----------



## Nino83

Guigo said:


> Ex.: mixar, mixagem, LP ou elepê, CD, _playback_, etc


Concordo também com o Guigo. Não é uma coisa só português. Em italiano também temos verbos como remixare, linkare, shakerare.


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Em italiano também temos verbos como remixare, linkare, shakerare.


 entrou para o meu vocabulário!


----------



## AlexSantos

Segundo o dicionário Houaiss:
*
Samplear*
_verbo_

_ transitivo direto_
1    gravar e processar (sons previamente gravados) por meio de um sampleador
Ex.: s. um dueto com trechos de árias famosas 
 transitivo direto
2    montar (composição ou arranjo musical) com uso desse instrumento
Ex.: s. trechos de árias famosas em ritmo de rock 







Já está dicionarizado, então é um verbo perfeitamente aceitável no português.


----------



## anaczz

Como disse Caetano em O Estrangeiro
"E ouço as vozes
Os dois me dizem
Num duplo som
Como que sampleados num sinclavier:
É chegada a hora da reeducação de alguém..."


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> Já está dicionarizado, então é um verbo perfeitamente aceitável no português.


Um dicionário não deve nos impedir de pensar a nossa língua. Pois podemos sempre perguntar por que a palavra está no dicionário.


----------



## guihenning

Nossa, mas "samplear' foi realmente a solução da galera da música? Quer dizer, eu só entenderia de chofre que se trata de anglicismo aportuguesado se visse/lesse num contexto absolutamente explícito. Se alguém me dissesse que existe um verbo 'samplear' e ficasse por isso mesmo, eu entraria num eterno _looping*_ sem saber de que se trata. Achei uma "solução" meio porca porque ela não repara a deficiência ibérica para esse termo que parece ser estável em italiano e em francês. Se nós usamos 'amostra' e o uso de 'amostrar' não serve porque soa a 'mostrar' ou soa a qualquer outra coisa que não traduza o que se quer dizer, há de haver alguma solução vernácula para isso, gente.

* foi de uso propositado.


----------



## mglenadel

Ah, pelamordedeus guihenning! Vais querer que músicos tenham pudores linguísticos? Músicos não se interessam por esse tipo de coisa. Dê-se graças aos céus que eles ainda acham de usar palavras faladas para comunicar este tipo de ideia entre si. Melhor que engenheiros ou pior, desenhistas industriais, que amiúde sacam um bloquinho e desenham o que querem dizer (confie em mim — já fui desse grupo em uma outra encarnação).


----------

